
Gnome: Introducing the CSD Initiative - ac29
https://blogs.gnome.org/tbernard/2018/01/26/csd-initiative/
======
ohazi
Oh, FFS...

"Nobody liked our bold new creative strategy, but rather than admitting
defeat, we're going to try to force it down everybody's throat by going
upstream."

Gnome's application controlled UI looks like crap on other, less insane window
managers, and it's been a consistent pain in the ass to make these
applications behave nicely there. It's gotten bad enough that I've stopped
using several "gnome owned" applications that I previously liked, such as
gedit.

I hope non-gnome-affiliated package maintainers are confident enough to tell
these clowns off.

------
mixedCase
> However, the sooner we start, the sooner we’ll live in an awesome CSD-only
> future.

What if I don't care for title bars, close, maximize and minimize buttons,
because I'm using a tiling window manager, making them redundant wastes of
screen real estate for things I can do with keyboard shortcuts?

Or, what if I _do_ care for title bars, because I've been using say, Windows
for N years, I've well-developed muscle memory and it's the only workflow I
care for?

Also, what does "Native-looking close/maximize/minimize icons" look like?
Would that be "native" Adwaita buttons in a KDE desktop? Or is GNOME going to
be proposing a protocol for determining what native means depending on the
environment?

